# Roland GX-24 and Inkscape



## jt2877 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking at purchasing a Roland GX-24. I have been working away in Inkscape on wall decal graphics, so these have obviously been saved in .svg format. Is it easy enough to save the .svg file as an .eps? Do I need any software to be able to do this? 

I guess then I would just be able to open the .eps file in Roland's Cut Studio?

Also, with the Roland GX-24, I would be using cut sheets of vinyl rather than rolls. The smallest sheet would be approx 8" x 12". Does the Roland work well with cut sheets of this size? Would the graphic be able to be cut quite close to the edge of the sheet (say a 1/4 of an inch)?

Your advice is appreciated


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't use inkscape and not sure of the different formats it can export. The roland vomes with cut studio.....maybe you could cut and paste
No cutter will work well with that size sheet without a carrier sheet. You can find them at most craft stores


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have not ever had any luck taking a design from Inkscape and importing it into Cut Studio.

Have you tried to send to your cutter from Inkscape?


----------

